# كيف تعمل أجهزة الكمبيوتر في السيارات.



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم .

تزداد صناعة السيارات في العالم تعقيداً كل يوم عن سابقه. فالمتفحص للسيارات القديمة يلاحظ الفارق الكبير بينها وبين سيارات اليوم من حيث سهولة التعامل معها ومن حيث صيانتها أيضاً. ويرجع الفضل في ذلك إلى دخول الحاسب الآلي في هذه الصناعة، حيث بدأت الشركات الكبرى في صناعة السيارات بتجهيز مصنوعاتها بأجهزة الحاسب الآلي وذلك إما للقيام بكثير من المهام التي كان على قائد السيارة أن يتولاها مثل استخدام ناقل الحركة، وإما لإدخال مهام وتقنيات جديدة لم تكن موجودة من قبل في السيارة مثل الوسادة الهوائية. وسيارات اليوم مليئة بكثير من أجهزة الحاسب الآلي المصغرة والتي تهتم بمهام القيادة والرفاهية في السيارات.
والجدير بالذكر أن أهم سببين لإدخال هذه التقنية في السيارات هما السلامة والرفاهية.

البيئة تتحكم في الصناعة
كانت قوانين المحافظة على البيئة من العوامل التي شجعت على ابتكار مثل هذه الكمبيوترات. حيث بدأت الأنظار تتجه لابتكار أجهزة تتحكم في كمية اختلاط الهواء مع الوقود في السيارة وذلك من أجل التقليل من خطر انبعاث الغازات المضرة بالبيئة. ويعتبر جهاز الكمبيوتر المتحكم في محرك السيارة (ECU) أهم جهاز كمبيوتر في السيارة على الإطلاق. فالجهاز يتحكم في بقية الحاسبات المصغرة والموجودة في السيارة بحيث يتلقى منها المعلومات عن باقي أجزاء السيارة لكي يقوم بحساب كميات الوقود المطلوبة لإنتاج شرارة الاشتعال في المحرك مما لا يدع مجالاً لتسرب كمية من الوقود زائدة عن الحاجة، وبالتالي لا تنبعث الأدخنة المؤكسدة من السيارة حفاظاً على البيئة.
كمبيوتر للمكابح
في بعض أنواع السيارات يعمل جهاز الكمبيوتر على التحكم في سرعة السيارة وفي استخدام المكابح أيضاً. ولنأخذ مثالاً على بعض موديلات شركة مرسيدس الألمانية للسيارات (السيارة MayBach). تأتي هذه السيارة مزودة بستة مكابح بدلاً من أربعة كما في السيارات الأخرى حيث يثبت الاثنان الزائدان أمام العجلات الأمامية.
ويقوم جهاز الكمبيوتر بالتحكم في هذه المكابح الستة وعندما يريد قائد السيارة استعمال المكابح يقرر الكمبيوتر أي تلك المكابح يجب أن يشغل أولاً، ومن ثم يقوم بتفعيله مع تحديد مقدار الضغط الذي يجب أن يمارس على هذا المكبح دون غيره. فمثلاً إذا لمس قائد السيارة دواسات الفرامل في سيارته يقوم الجهاز المسؤول بافتراض أن قائد السيارة سوف يتوقف في أية لحظة قد تأتي فجائية ومن ثم يقوم بالاستعداد للتوقف وتنشيط باقي نظام المكابح في السيارة، حيث تتم هذه العملية في غضون عدة ثوانٍ فقط.
مكونات الكمبيوتر
يتكون الكمبيوتر في السيارات من لوحة رئيسية متعددة الطبقات بالإضافة إلى معالج متعدد المهام. ويتكون المعالج في الكمبيورت من:
جهاز لتحويل البيانات من عادية إلى رقمية: وهذه المعدات تقوم بقراءة الأوامر التي تأتي من أجهزة الاستشعار الموجودة في كل جزء من أجزاء السيارة، مثل مستشعر كمية الأوكسجين في المحرك والذي يقوم بتحويل كمية الشحنة الكهربائية إلى أعداد رقمية (Digital) بحيث يسهل للمعالج قراءتها.
جهاز لتحويل البيانات من رقمية إلى عادية: أحياناً يحتاج المعالج الإلكتروني لإرسال أوامر عادية إلى أحد أجزاء السيارة لتشغيلها، وبما أن المعالج يعتبر جهازاً إلكترونياً فإنه يحتاج إلى محول بيانات لترجمة الأوامر اللازمة لتشغيل السيارة.
منسق الإشارات: أحياناً تحتاج الأوامر والبيانات لتعديلها وضبطها قبل قراءتها. ففي حالة قراءة محول البيانات من عادية إلى رقمية لإشارات الشحنة الكهربائية يمكن أن يكون معدل الإشارات من صفر الى 5 فولت، بينما كمية الشحنة القادمة من مستشعر الأكسجين تتراوح ما بين صفر إلى 1.1 فقط. وهنا يقوم منسق الإشارات بضبط مستوى الإشارات القادمة أو المحولة إلى مستشعر الأكسجين.
رقائق الاتصال: وهذه الرقائق تقوم بتنفيذ مهام الاتصال الرئيسية والتي تتم بين أجزاء السيارة. وهناك العديد من هذه النوعية من الرقائق والتي يتم توظيفها في مجالات مختلفة. وتسمى الرقائق المستخدمة في مجال صناعة السيارات رقائق التحكم في الشبكات (CAN). وتصل سرعة نقل البيانات في هذه الرقائق إلى 500 كيلو بايت في الثانية، حيث تفوق سرعة هذه الرقائق سرعة الرقائق الأخرى.
الرقائق والتصنيع الأسهل
ويعني استخدام هذه الرقائق الحصول على طرق تصنيع وتصميمات أسهل للسيارات من ذي قبل. ولنأخذ مثالاً على ذلك جهاز حزم الآلات (instrument cluster). حيث يقوم هذا الجهاز بتجيمع وعرض كافة البيانات التي تأتي من كافة أجزاء السيارة وإرسالها عبر هذه الرقائق الرئيسية إلى الكمبيوتر الرئيسي في السيارة ليقوم بتوزيع المهام وإعطاء الأوامر.
من ناحية أخرى تتم عملية التصنيع بالنسبة لهذا الجهاز بسهولة حيث يقوم المصنِع بإرسال المواصفات المطلوبة للسيارة ومن ثم يقوم المصمم بتصميم الجهاز حسب المواصفات المطلوبة. وهذه الطريقة تعد أسهل بكثير من الطرق المستخدمة من قبل والتي كان يضطر المصمم فيها أن يقوم بتصميم كل آلة من آلات السيارة وأجهزتها على حدة دون أن تتصل هذه الآلات بمعالج واحد يتحكم فيها جميعاً.

المصدر مجلة الجزيرة .

البغدادي


----------



## volda (21 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
بس لو في معلومات عن اجهزة الكمبيوتر الاخري


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (23 مايو 2008)

موضوع اكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك

جزاك الله كل خير وجزيت الجنه


----------



## هندسة ميكانيكية 21 (23 مايو 2008)

Thanks a lot


----------



## مصــــــــــراوى (14 يناير 2010)

أخى لو أمكن التعريب بالنسبة لسيارات النقل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مادو شاهين (24 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## صدام حسين البيضاني (25 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور الله يخليك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 مارس 2010)

المشرف الفاضل مهندس شكري
جهودكم مثمرة في رحلة مستمرة من العطاء.






الموضوع للثبيت ..:20:


----------



## منافع (28 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (30 مارس 2010)

شكرآ للاخ (شكري ) على هذه المعلومة 00000000


----------



## أشرف كمال (30 مارس 2010)

thank yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooou


----------



## السوداني الاسد (30 مارس 2010)

وفقك الله


----------



## مصطفى الصرفندي (11 أبريل 2010)

شكرا على الشرح المبسط والمفهوم


----------



## eng_shimosaid (13 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## السوداني الاسد (13 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووور ننتظر منك الكثير


----------



## عبدو سبيس (14 أبريل 2010)

مشكور حبيبي


----------



## tayebinfo (23 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## yazan1902 (8 مايو 2010)

ممشكور اخوي على هذا المشاركه العظيما وننتظر منك مجهود اكبر عن اجهرزة الكمبيوترة السيارات


----------



## Abdel Wahab Mohamm (8 مايو 2010)

موضوع رائع وبالنسبة للسيارات الاخرى مثل دايو نوبيرا هل ضفيرة السيارة لها علاقة بالكمبيوتر يعنى لو اتحرقت لسبب ما هل تؤثر على الكمبيوتر وشكرا


----------



## واءل (25 مايو 2010)

اريد معلومات اكثر عن الكمبيوتر اللذي يتحكم في المكابح


----------



## khaled waleed (25 مايو 2010)

*شكرا*

*شكرا على المعلومة​​*​


----------



## سمير شربك (1 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mokles (2 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ شكري وياريت وجود تفاصيل اخرى


----------



## alith (11 يونيو 2010)

الف شكر على هدهى المعلومات


----------



## black88star (21 يونيو 2010)

مشكور جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## hakim1971 (24 يونيو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## gasturbine (24 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وعلي فكرة احب اضيف معلومة للتوضيح مش اكتر ولا اقل ان كل اللي حضرتك شرحه فوق ده بيخص نظام واحد من انظمة الحقن في المحركات التي تعمل بالبنزين فقط وهو نظام k-jetronic وهو من احدث الانظمة المستخدمة من قبل شركة مرسيدس وفولكس فاجن 
لكن في النهاية برده احب اشكر حضرتك علي هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ابو إسماعيل (1 يوليو 2010)

ممكن توضيح اكثر عن اجهزة المكابح في سيارة بي ام دبليو حيث يستخدم محرك صغير لضغط الهواء للمنظومة ويسيطر عليه كومبيوتر ممكن مصدر اراجع فية الموضوع وجزاك الله كل خير عمل وجهد جيد


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (2 يوليو 2010)

مشششششششششششششششكور على هذا المو ضوع


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (3 يوليو 2010)

الشكر والتقدير لكل من شارك في الموضوع .

مع التقدير 

البغدادي


----------



## fmharfoush (12 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور الله يخليك


----------



## خليل توريزي (16 يوليو 2010)

شكراً كثيراً استاذ


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 يوليو 2010)

تسلموا على مروركم وردودكم اللطيفة.

كل المحبة والتقدير.

البغدادي


----------



## black88star (22 يوليو 2010)

مشكور مآقصرت حبيبي 
عـــــــــــــــــــــــوآفي


----------



## هيماالفائق (23 يوليو 2010)

مشكور جدااا بس ياريت اعرف عن كود سيارة فوكس واجن موديل2001نوعpassat


----------



## saifalseedi (6 أغسطس 2010)

thanks bro


----------



## كاتب اليافعي (10 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع هذا ونتمنى منكم عرض المواضيع مقترنة بالصور والفيديو


----------



## علي الهيتاوي (15 أغسطس 2010)

بوركت وجزيت الجنة


----------



## ابن الحفير (15 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور أخى شكرى على هذة المادة القيمة وجزيت خيرًا.
(وكل عام وأنتم بخير وجعلكم الله ممن يصومون رمضان إيمانًا وإحتسابا)
:1::1::1:


----------



## mostafaabd2005 (18 أغسطس 2010)

*رسالة شكر*

اشكرك جزيل الشكر لاكن يبدو ان شرحك مختصر انا اريد ان تشرحلي بالتفصيل الممل وارجوك اذا كنت تريد ترسلي معلومات لانني بحاجة الى معلوماتك القيمة xxxxxxxxxx وشكرا

 يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة 

المشرف


----------



## اياد المهندس (23 أغسطس 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## senan85 (28 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور وماقصر والله يبارك لك في جهدك


----------



## محمد الكتلوني (28 أغسطس 2010)

موضوع اكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## م_حيدر سامي علم (4 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل و متطور و حساس في صناعة السيارات
م_حيدر سامي علم


----------



## اشرف مدبولى (4 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات المفيدة وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## MUSTAFA Y (5 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع الحلو:60:


----------



## grafidustrial (5 سبتمبر 2010)

هل ممكن توصيل هذا الكمبيوتر بشكل ما باللاب توب العادى ليسهل عملية القراة و البرمجة.


----------



## ahmed malik (19 سبتمبر 2010)

الموضوع بسيط وجميل


----------



## جسر الأمل (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*موضوع جيد جدا...بارك الله فيك*


----------



## mohamed alkurdy (26 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور يااخي وانشاء الله التوفيق


----------



## sesem_m (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## مستريورك (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم*​


----------



## طارق فاروق زين (29 أكتوبر 2010)

مصــــــــــراوى قال:


> أخى لو أمكن التعريب بالنسبة لسيارات النقل وجزاك الله خيرا


يكمن التعريب يا أخى عن طريق جهاز mb star


----------



## faisal1111 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## wmtaher (6 نوفمبر 2010)

معلومات هامة ومفيدة بارك الله فيك


----------



## عامر المدحتي (10 نوفمبر 2010)

حفظكم الله ونحتاج الى معلومات اكثر مع الشكر


----------



## nabel2001 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*أخى لو أمكن التعريب بالنسبة لسيارات النقل وجزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## محمد طبيل (27 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على جهودكم المثمرة 
ارجو من سيادتكم دورة في برمجة كمبيوتر السيارات و تصليحها . ملاحظة : انا من غزة و اعمل كهربائي سيارات


----------



## ahmed m.h 67 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## فهدعبد العزيز (4 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو من الاخوة الكرام في هذا المنتدا الرائع مساعدتي في البحث عن الحساسات والمنظومة الحساسة في السيارة


----------



## ابو اثير (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## KAMBAAL (30 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع الفيد


----------



## احمد الشاحذي (31 ديسمبر 2010)

تقبلوا فائق الاحترام على الشرح


----------



## مستريورك (6 يناير 2011)

​


----------



## black88star (6 يناير 2011)

:75::1:


أشرف كمال قال:


> thank yoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooou


----------



## aziz_botta2002 (7 يناير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررا واعانكم الله


----------



## فهد ابو معاذ (16 يناير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## المقدسي2011 (24 يناير 2011)

* جزاك الله كل خير وجزيت الجنه*


----------



## meemo7777777 (4 فبراير 2011)

*مشكوووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°________¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور*


----------



## meemo7777777 (4 فبراير 2011)

*مشكوووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°________¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور*


----------



## faisal1111 (21 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على الجهد والمعلومات الرائعة


----------



## احمد الشاحذي (25 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على الشرح


----------



## محمد عاطف سليمان (27 فبراير 2011)

اللة يعطيك الف عافية علي المعلومات الجميلة هادي


----------



## saad_srs (3 مارس 2011)

مشكوررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mnew_iraq (9 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م/بوغانم (9 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## haghelal (10 مارس 2011)

مع عظيم شكرى وتقديرى


----------



## م/كريم صلاح (12 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
لك مني اجمل تحيه


----------



## KAMBAAL (16 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا
كنا نتمناها موضحه بالصور والفيديو


----------



## محمد مصطفي محمد ال (23 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وفقك الله


----------



## عبدالله المحجوب (25 مايو 2012)

الله ايبارك فيك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## almontaser555 (29 يوليو 2012)

thanks brother hope better for you


----------



## awad ahmed idriss (2 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا اخى الباشمهندس شكرى وانت تاتى بجميل الكلام وانفعه عن اجهزة الكمبيوتر الموجوده فى السياره او الكمبيوتر الرئسى للسياره والذى يرسل ويستقبل وهذه تتم عن طريقه بسيطه جدا وهى وجود فولتيه مقدارها5v والتى يبعثها الحساس الى وحدة التحكم او الكومبيوتر والذى يقوم بتحويل هذه الفولتيه الى ارقام وبالتالى اعادة ارسالها الى الجزء المطلوب وهذه الفولتيه هى اساس عملية الفحص لان اى خلل فيها يعنى وجود عطل اى يجب ان تكون هذه الفولتيه فى مدى معين اتمنى ان اكون قد وفقت مع اعتذارى لك استاذى على هذا التعدى ولنا لقاء


----------



## momoeng (14 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## md beida (6 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير

​


----------

